# Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México: a UNESCO World Heritage Site



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

During this summer vacation, my family and I decided to visit one of the most beautiful Mexican cities:

*Puebla de Zaragoza: the capital of the State of Puebla, México. *

Puebla de Zaragoza, also known as Puebla de los Ángeles, is less than two hours by car from Mexico City (130 km). 

Puebla is Mexico's 4th largest city and among the oldest cities in the country. It is one of Mexico's cities that has best preserved its colonial 
architecture, and was chosen by UNESCO as a World Heritage site since 1987. 

With 70 churches in the historic center, more than 1000 colonial buildings adorned with painted ceramic tiles, and a long culinary history, 
Puebla is a place which is well worth visiting.

During our visit, we had sunny mornings and rainy afternoons (very similar to the climate of Mexico City at this time of year).

I hope you like this little trip.

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Casareyna by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Biblioteca Palafoxiana by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Paseo de San Francisco - El Hombre Azul by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Good start.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love it indeed! Mexico is a fascinating and deeply appealing country.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Since a long time I'm highly interested in Mexico, due to the painter Frida Kahlo 
and the reading of the novel "Under the Volcano" by Malcolm Lowry. 

Superb thread, dear Roberto - I'm looking forward to the following sets! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

paul62 said:


> :applause:Good start.


Thank you very much, *Paul*. You are really kind. 



openlyJane said:


> Love it indeed! Mexico is a fascinating and deeply appealing country.


Thanks a lot, *Dear Jane*. I'm glad you like these pictures. 



yansa said:


> Since a long time I'm highly interested in Mexico, due to the painter Frida Kahlo
> and the reading of the novel "Under the Volcano" by Malcolm Lowry.
> 
> Superb thread, dear Roberto - I'm looking forward to the following sets! kay:


Thank you *Dear Silvia*. I really appreciate your nice words. 

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Templo de San Francisco by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - San Francisco Church Facade by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Sumptuous new thread! I like very much the cut stone with the beautiful colors of building. Magnificant mix! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely architecture and vivid colors! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Puebla has a wonderful atmosphere, and that Biblioteca Palafoxiana is stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------



## samiulhataj (Aug 9, 2016)

O Mexico city I just love the name Mexico,I don't know where is it


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

General Electric said:


> Sumptuous new thread! I like very much the cut stone with the beautiful colors of building. Magnificant mix! :applause:


Thanks a lot *GE*. I'm glad you like this city. 



Skopje/Скопје;134636853 said:


> Lovely architecture and vivid colors! kay:


Thank you so much *Skopje/Ckronje*. You are very kind. 



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you very much *Christos* for your nice words. 



Eduarqui said:


> Puebla has a wonderful atmosphere, and that Biblioteca Palafoxiana is stunning! Thanks for sharing


Thank you *Eduardo*. This library is really beautiful; its practical function is currently limited to research. 

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Biblioteca Palafoxiana by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Barrio del Artista by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Dulcería by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Centro de Convenciones by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Off to an excellent start


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed! Great, very nice thread; well done :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

An astonishing city, wonderful portrayed by you, dear Roberto! 
Particularly like #11/6! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

009 said:


> Off to an excellent start


Thank you very much *009*. 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed! Great, very nice thread; well done :applause:


Thanks a lot *Christos*. 



yansa said:


> An astonishing city, wonderful portrayed by you, dear Roberto!
> Particularly like #11/6! kay:


Thank you *Dear Silvia*. 

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - City Hall by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Teatro Principal by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Candies and souvenirs store by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting city, thank you, Roberto!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm amazed by the colors of the city!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures,Roberto! Colorful,cozy and nice place kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful photos of Puebla. :applause: I like several cities of Mexico, like Guadalajara, Queretaro, Zacatecas and obviuosly, Mexico City!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow absolutely stunning!


----------



## JoseRP (Jun 13, 2007)

La Noche en el corazón de #Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Neocolonial by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Palacio del Ayuntamiento by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

La Angelópolis by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Puebla by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Desde Los Fuertes by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr


----------



## Charlymoss (Aug 22, 2013)

Some of my favorites pics were taken while riding my bike. Puebla has recently added cycleways and pedestrian facilities....


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi everybody

Some pics of Puebla from my instagram account


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

and another ones!


----------



## Pathbauer (Aug 11, 2015)

gratteciel said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001en Flickr


I think it is worth saying that this building was made by the creators of the Eiffel Tower. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*@daniel-llerandi: *Am fascinated by pics 4 & 7! kay:


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you Yansa! 

More pics of my city


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a lovely City this is! kay:


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Another ones! 

BAQjf30lmWF.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

8MFICYAr5M.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

8Vz3h3Ar_d.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

76b_HWgr71.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

8ebtrwgr68.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

8d1BPPgr34.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

BBVtMbBgr0T.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

BBVtCSqgrz9.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

BBVteUTAr03.jpg by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

And the last ones for today!

DSC00864 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00840 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00591 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00544 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00233 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00126 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

IMG_20150801_182559 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC04457 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC00859 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr

DSC03172 by DanielLlerandi, en Flickr


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Together with Mexico City, this city has the best preserved historic center in the country. Pueblas old core downtown is world class. The modern areas of Puebla, are another story...


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi everybody! some drone videos of the city!



Alej said:


>





Alej said:


> Los fuertes (particularmente este es muy bueno)





Alej said:


> Perdón por revivir esto. Pero prefiero que estén todos en un mismo thread (para propósitos personales)


[/QUOTE]



Alej said:


>


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Charlymoss (Aug 22, 2013)

*SOME OF MY RECENT PICS*

Emerging Skyline in south city, called "Lomas de Angelopolis" (Angelopolis = city of Angels)










*City Hall and Zocalo (main square)*










*All Souls Day - Day of the Dead Celebration*


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Eduarqui said:


> Puebla has a wonderful atmosphere, and that Biblioteca Palafoxiana is stunning! Thanks for sharing


It's worth mentioning that the "*Palafoxiana Library*" has been listed since 2005 as one of the "*Memory of the World Registers*" by UNESCO (this is a different classification, in addition to World Heritage sites and Intangible Cultural Heritage listings) aimed at preserving outstanding examples of written documentation in the World. In fact, this is a very limited listing so far compared to the other classifications and the Palafoxiana is one of the very few American treasures included.

Among other reasons, this library (founded in 1646) was included as part of this list because "_it reflects European inheritance and its bloom faithfully in America today, has as its objective to make accessible, to the widest possible public, the information that is contained in its more than 41 thousand books and unique manuscripts; part of a selected bibliographical collection extending from 1473 to 1821 (19,172 records)_"

Given its unique collection, as gratteciel has already mentioned, Palafoxiana is now mainly used for research purposes.

Cheers


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one nice big city enhanced by the beauty of that snow-capped mountain in the background.
likewise, I love that vibrancy at ground level.


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello guys, I just happened to leave some photos of Puebla Mexico, I hope and like them

:cheers::cheers::cheers:*Puebla México*:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city; I'll be there next week!


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Vamos a la Santa Grats


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Puebla is history, culture and architecture.*
*It is simply unique.*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

pozayorker22 said:


> Vamos a la Santa Grats


*Ahora sólo voy por un día. Invítame, pero una semana. :lol:*

*On a working visit to this beautiful city, I had time to take a few more photos. I hope you like them.*

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Tesoros de la Catedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Capilla del Rosario by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Tesoros de la Catedral by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Casa de Cultura - Bojórquez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the cap of the nuns!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Christi69 said:


> I like the cap of the nuns!


Thanks for visiting this thread, *Christi*, I really appreciate it. 

*******


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Casa de la Cultura - Bojórquez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - Iglesia de la Compañía by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla - Palacio San Leonardo Hotel by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Casa de la Cultura - Bojórquez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*@pozayorker22:* #104/1: Phantastic set, especially love No. 1! kay:

*Dear Roberto, *so fresh the red/white in #105/1, and #105/2 is just perfect. Wonderful! :applause:

More favourites are #107/4 and 7.

Great thread!


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks *@yansa *I really appreciate it.
I see you're from Vienna. Puebla has something especially for you, I hope you like it.

*CASA DE LA MÚSICA DE VIENA EN PUEBLA
*
Haus der Musik is the first Austrian museum to have signed an international license agreement, allowing for the creation of an interactive music museum based on the Viennese model. 

The interactive music museum “Casa de la Música Viena” is located in the capital of the Mexican state Puebla, about 130km southeast of Mexico City, and was inaugurated in January 2015.

*CONCEPT*
Much like Haus der Musik in Vienna, the Mexican “Casa de la Música” presents a wide variety of topics focusing on music and sound. The presentation is very much inspired by Haus der Musik Vienna, but has been adapted to embrace regional specificities. The entire collection of exhibits of Haus der Musik was rebuilt 1:1 according to building plans, detailed concepts, material specifications and photos. One important addition in Mexico was a special exhibition space, which will be programmed with varying musical content. These temporary sound exhibitions will place a recurring emphasis on Mexican music.

*PARTNERS AND CONTRIBUTORS*
The project was initiated by Simon K. Posch together with the Mexican diplomat, author, journalist and intellectual Andrés Roemer. The latter's grandfather had been forced to leave Austria in 1938 in direction of Mexico, where he embarked on a successful career as orchestral conductor.

The project "Casa de la Música Viena" was carried and financed by a Mexican PPP initiative. The actors involved are the state of Puebla, the federal government and its cultural section CONACULTA as well as the private investor FUNDACIÓN AZTECA, which is the foundation of entrepreneur Ricardo Salinas.



























































*I send you a big hug from Mexico* :hug:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a nice surprise, *dear pozayorker22*! 
I thank you so much for this lovely pics and interesting report!
The last pic with it's beautiful light and dramatic sky is one of my favourites. :applause:

*A big hug also from Vienna to Mexico!*  :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

La Malinche National Park


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

Xanentla one of the coolest neighborhoods in the city 









panomanuel



























nuyanbren


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

foster_van









linetteamely









magui_.z


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

the old tunnels of the city








aniie_ricoy









malenaga









emmanuelsz









zoecid


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG thank you very much Mague for all your photos, they are really incredible. :hi:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

yansa said:


> *Dear Roberto, *so fresh the red/white in #105/1, and #105/2 is just perfect. Wonderful! :applause:
> 
> More favourites are #107/4 and 7.
> 
> Great thread!


Thank you so much, *dear Silvia*. I always appreciate your nice comments. 


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México - Amparo Museum by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puebla de Zaragoza, Puebla, México by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What an update, dear friend! kay:

Love the church interior, and the Amparo Museum is great.
Favourites picture No. 5, and 7 - my dream kitchen! kay:
I think this is the lovliest kitchen I've ever seen...


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and clear shots, lovely places indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow beautiful! the indigenous architecture and craftmanship are very much infused 
in that wonderful church, like the images in the altar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Zaragoza :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Amazing architecture, history and colors! :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful update Robert! those night shots look magnificent :applause:
p.s. is it the interior of Capilla de Nuestra Señora del Rosario?
p.p.s. also I like the original name: Puebla de los Ángeles


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! those night shots look magnificent :applause:
> p.s. is it the interior of Capilla de Nuestra Señora del Rosario?
> p.p.s. also I like the original name: Puebla de los Ángeles


Hi Leongname Im not Roberto but I can answer your questions.

*is it the interior of Capilla de Nuestra Señora del Rosario?*

The answer is yes, it is the interior of the rosary chapel in Puebla.

I leave a little of your story.

*Rosary Chapel*
The splendor of this 17th century golden chapel has led it to be called the "eighth wonder of the world."*










Built in the 17th century, this golden temple has amazed its visitors so much that since its earliest days it has been called the “eighth wonder of the world.”
Found inside the Church of Santo Domingo in the city of Puebla, not far from Mexico City, the Rosary Chapel could arguably be the best example of the New Spanish Baroque style. Its purpose was to honor the Virgin Mary as well as to teach the locals the practice of the rosary, of which the Dominicans (the order in charge of the temple), were ardent promoters.










Built between 1650 and 1690, the Rosary Chapel features an astonishing artistic work, mixing the traditional Catholic symbols with those of the region under prominent gold leaf that makes the place shine with ethereal light from the windows right under its dome.

The chapel features on its walls six paintings telling the biblical story of Jesus*from his birth to his debate with the doctors at the temple, all of which feature the Virgin Mary and are called Gozos de la Virgen, also underneath the paintings there is a succession of blue and white ceramic tiles known as Talaveras de Puebla, that actually form a gigantic rosary itself, with each bead being represented as an angel’s head. Right under the dome there is an*altar and a baldachin (also called Ciprés in Mexican spanish), the latter made in marble but covered*in gold, with a represen-tation of Our Lady of the Rosary in the first level, a statue of Saint Dominic in the second, and a figure of Archangel Gabriel atop.










Although there are several works of art trying to match the splendor and grandiosity of this temple, the Rosary Chapel stands out not only for being located in a place where gold was scarce, but also because its 23-carat gold leaf has remained attached to the decorations for more than 300 years, partially due to the composition of the glue used, that some local guides claim was composed of aloe, honey, bull’s blood and egg whites (although a restoration made in the 1970s might have helped too). While in Puebla, do not hesitate to visit this fantastic work of religious architecture to appreciate all of its details and works.


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

Leongname said:


> beautiful update Robert! those night shots look magnificent :applause:
> p.s. is it the interior of Capilla de Nuestra Señora del Rosario?
> *p.p.s. also I like the original name: Puebla de los Ángeles*


And speaking of Puebla de Los Angeles, also has its history, there is a reason why it is said that this city was drawn by the same angels (is a legend) but it is interesting.

Well, this is the story. Let's see.

The story begins when Julián Garcés, bishop of Tlaxcala, on the night of September 28, 1530 had a revealing dream: a group of angels led him to a place where there was a lot of vegetation and dozens of springs, once there, the angels With a rope marked limits within the place, thus establishing where the city of Puebla should be.










Puebla had been drawn perfectly, with straight and wider streets than normal, located so that the wind from La Malinche (a volcano) would not disturb the future inhabitants of the place.



















The next morning, Garcés told his dream to the Franciscan monks and went with them to find the place he had dreamed of finding him about 25 kilometers from Tlaxcala, there was the place he had dreamed of in which years later the city of Puebla.

For this reason the city is known as Puebla de los Angeles because according to legend, it was they who chose the place and took care of the original route.









*Observe how the cathedral of this city is guarded by thousands of angels that surround it*









*XOXO*


----------



## LA fierce (Oct 27, 2010)

Excelente thread my dear gratteciel. Puebla is just fascinating!!! :drool:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful update, dear pozayorker22! 

The beauty of the Rosary Chapel leaves me breathless, as well as the last pic
with the guardian angels... kay: kay:


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

by sgrcastillo


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

danielobix


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

By feelip3ariias
__________________


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

by dannychazari


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

aarrrom









lancer3200


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

jossanrre









conodelimon









joceelynmtz









animaltraveler


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

guti8a









moy_ruiz_angel









by Cadelinar69


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots...that gilded altar is a gem, I'm quite impressed.


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

More photos


mague said:


> *Puebla de Zaragoza, Mx*


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

Fotos de dannychazari









visitapuebla









cabeautravel


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

eliaanmendez








[/QUOTE]









payfly









marielesinnyc









lujav14


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

jmz7v









juanhdzmon









josefinasalomon









ptuchibej









marielesinnyc


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

brayan_153









serchberistain









Daniel Llerandi









juanmendezm 









angel_32mv


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent shots, every single one. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Zaragoza


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning, creative photography! ( are they all your own, or by different people?)


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

in Puebla by José Eduardo Silva, en Flickr

Puebla by Russ Bowling, en Flickr

2016 - Mexico - Puebla - Palafox Library - 1 of 2 by Ted McGrath, en Flickr

Puebla, Mexico by Russ Bowling, en Flickr

Puebla, Mexico by Russ Bowling, en Flickr

Museo Internacional del Barroco (International Museum of the Baroque) by ungoodphotographer, en Flickr

Museo Internacional del Barroco. . . . . . . . . . . . #You & #Me #Puebla #Mexico #Travel #Travelling #Lovers #Wild #Vscocam #Vsco #Landscape #Sky #Downhill #Bike #Food #RoadTrip #RoadBike #Road #Cycling #Cycle #Trip #Trippy #Happy #Foodie #Foodpor by Fabián Lozano Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## mague (Dec 19, 2016)

Xanenetla by Elsa Priego, en Flickr

4807_xanenetla by Rebekah Kates, en Flickr

i_P0A5367 by ISAAC LOPEZ MESA, en Flickr

San Andres Cholula.L'église San Francisco Acatepec.2 by Antoine 49, en Flickr


----------

